# Happy Home-iversary to Avery!



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

It’s been one year with my Avery, I want to say time flies but it’s been a long year. Not a bad one, I just feel like I've had Avery forever!

Astro (Avery) was picked up by J & J Pet Rescue in NC on April 7th 2010 and he was transported to NY for another rescue. The transport that brought him up here from NC stopped in Syracuse, so I overnighted Astro until he could be transported to his foster home the next day. I was stilling living at home at the time and my parents were less than thrilled to hear a dog was going to be overnighted in their house but everything worked out. While he was there all I could think was, if I could have a dog right now, he would be exactly what I would want.

Here’s the little terd:




























The next time we met was at his neuter in Fultonville. This is the only pic I got of my boy that day.









Then when I volunteered the 1st Red Wing Event last year for his rescue:



























The 2nd Red wings event. 


















I remember one of the other volunteers saying they weren’t getting much interest in Astro because he didn’t look enough like a pit bull (he was in a pit bull rescue). I knew at that moment I had to have him. So I began looking for a place to live where I could have a dog as my parents would never let me have a big dog in their house. It had to be a place with no breed restrictions, that’s when I found Kevin (my current roomate). I moved in August 5th and picked up Avery August 21st in Rochester.

Avery’s first day home:









I really feel like he picked me. Had I not started volunteering for rescue when I did, I probably wouldn’t even have a dog today. He pushed me to get out of my parents house and it was the best decision I made. I couldn’t imagine my life without Avery.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Great story, certainly seems like fate brought you two together! You are lucky to have each other. Happy Doggiversary Avery!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

What a wonderful story about Avery!
I am so glad that everything worked out for the two of you!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

He's so beautiful!!! and so lucky to have you! :biggrin:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

What a pretty dog. Just love his color. Do you know shat else is in him?


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

He's the definition of a mutt, I've heard: Shepherd (German and Australian), husky, lab, greyhound...depends on the day I guess. Lol

What do you see?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I was thinking some type of herding dog, hard to tell without seeing him move. It's funny sometimes I can tell by the way they move. I guess I don't know 100% but I think you can tell allot by it . It seems to me he looks quite pitty, his ears and such, don't see German Shepard really.


----------



## lozzibear (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh, what a wonderful story :smile: He is a gorgeous boy!


----------

